# Hello from Adelaide, Australia



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! Getting my first 4 hives at the end of March.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome, bees suffering from the heat at the moment, around 40 for the week. Enjoy


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

sweetas said:


> Welcome, bees suffering from the heat at the moment, around 40 for the week. Enjoy


Too chilly for me. ;-)


----------

